# Scout softening



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I received my awesome Scout XT from vince4242 today. He'd already eased some of the sharper edges in the grip area, but it still dug in a bit when drawn pinch grip. I ran up to the office and further cleaned up the edges and mold parting lines. I was actually a little surprised that SS doesn't soften all the sharp edges????. No big deal though. The first three pics are before and the last one is after.... pardon the dust on the band groove, compressor wasn't on. Feels MUCH better now ????.

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice slingshot, enjoy


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hmmmm. Might have try this.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've seen a few folks take this form almost to the shape of the Toddy Mule. I didn't myself, but I get it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I was actually a little surprised that SS doesn't soften all the sharp edges."

I understand the thought but it would add to production costs and sell price, slow the turn around and require a dedicated section to do that. All of the above to send it to a group of people that will prolly hack on it anyway. Think of it as leaving it Tabula Rasa for personal customization.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Sacrilege! Sacrilege!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ordo said:


> Sacrilege! Sacrilege!


What is?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Sacrilege! Sacrilege!
> ...


I'm guessing he means 'hacking away' on the Scout? Might be good that he doesn't see the mayhem I brought to my TopShot!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

sacrilege

_noun_

violation or misuse of what is regarded as sacred.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Which would be...?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The SCOUT is sacred!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

In India Cows are sacred. Here they are QP's W/Cheese.

A device used by the human hand follows the human hand. The rice bowl of the Buddha was crafted from its natural form. We are makers. We craft Chaos into order.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Bellman is a Scout Slaughterer!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

JASling is likely going to answer to the SlingGods for what he did to his ScoutLT... 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

In case of lightening strikes I'll be about a block away when Thwap pulls out his Scout!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm glad to know I'm not alone in my crimes again Scout slingshots . This is rapidly turning into quite the awesome thread. There are really quick witted people here. I like it!

Charles


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> In case of lightening strikes I'll be about a block away when Thwap pulls out his Scout!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY like this one . Very nice!

Charles


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I have a bad habit of desecrating every sling I shoot in some regard. I think I'm protected by my SlingGod plus I usually deliver a sacrifice and burn a cut of a rubber tube when my wife is out of the house.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Agh! You're all doomed!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually, that is aRgh!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Heretic sinners! I'm almost blind after seeing these bloody massacres.

I will purify my soul shooting the original, untouched, virginal Scout.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Bellman said:


> I received my awesome Scout XT from vince4242 today. He'd already eased some of the sharper edges in the grip area, but it still dug in a bit when drawn pinch grip. I ran up to the office and further cleaned up the edges and mold parting lines. I was actually a little surprised that SS doesn't soften all the sharp edges. No big deal though. The first three pics are before and the last one is after.... pardon the dust on the band groove, compressor wasn't on. Feels MUCH better now .
> 
> Charles


i saw an old youtube vid of mr. masters doing this to a gen 1 scout. did it to one of my mine and it works, made it a fav.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Heretic sinners! I'm almost blind after seeing these bloody massacres.
> I will purify my soul shooting the original, untouched, virginal Scout.


Not to add fuel to the fire Ordo, but if your shooting it, it's no longer untouched, and definitely not Virginal anymore, lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah after watching the YouTube video from Nathan Masters himself modding his scout to fit and feel better I did the same to some of mine, I figure smoothing it out is more acceptable than fork hitting it lol


----------



## six30nine (Aug 11, 2020)

Interesting idea. My full-size Scout is ok, but doesn't really fit my hand. I've considered trying to sell or trade it, but hadn't thought about modifying it. Would a little sanding make it comfortable and fun to shoot, or would it go back on the shelf with some scars and remain unused?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice job cleaning that up I'm sure it'll provide a lot of fun!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

six30nine said:


> Interesting idea. My full-size Scout is ok, but doesn't really fit my hand. I've considered trying to sell or trade it, but hadn't thought about modifying it. Would a little sanding make it comfortable and fun to shoot, or would it go back on the shelf with some scars and remain unused?


That would be all up to you but in my opinion I wouldn't worry about trading or selling it I'd make it fit my needs. If you were to sand it down, make sure to finish on a high grit such as 1000+ to make sure there aren't any nicks that could cause early band failure.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

flipgun said:


> "I was actually a little surprised that SS doesn't soften all the sharp edges."
> 
> I understand the thought but it would add to production costs and sell price, slow the turn around and require a dedicated section to do that. All of the above to send it to a group of people that will prolly hack on it anyway. Think of it as leaving it Tabula Rasa for personal customization.


Absolutely! The edges are a legacy of the mold's shape and it is what it is. Once the mold is machined, a manufacturer usually has to live with the product that comes out. The edges are not a defect, just its design. If someone holds the frame as a thumb-brace, the edges won't matter and might even be welcome? I think the Scout is a frame that kinda does it all as a universal hold. So, there will be compromises in here and there, like the edges getting in the way of pinch grip comfort. Overall the Scout is still hard to beat.

The edges on the scout are not a defect and should not be "cleaned off" by the manufacturer, we can do it ourselves if it bothers us. Having said that, molded plastics sometimes come with "flashing". That's that thin skin protruding over what seems like a seam. While that is not technically a defect, it should still be cleaned off by the manufacturer. The flashing appears when the parts of the mold are not sufficiently well/tightly fitted or when the production parameters are a little off. Most people don't know this but resin isn't always consistent and adjustments in formulation and parameters often have to be tweaked with each batch to get the desired results. From what I have seen, Simple Shot and Wasp are two companies that excellent at producing injection molded frames.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I have to see it like this.
If when shooting any frame if it is not comfortable
why not shape as you see fit.
I have used agressive rasp on my 3 china copy hdpe frames for two reasons, like textured grip and 
anywhere does not feel rounded enough do more.
And same for cheapy stainless and alu frames
use dremel grinding tools. 
Unless you plan to sell a frame why not make it
custom fit to your holding hand?
Just my ideas for my frames.
shoot on...,
ukj


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I have to see it like this.
If when shooting any frame if it is not comfortable
why not shape as you see fit.
I have used agressive rasp on my 3 china copy hdpe frames for two reasons, like textured grip and 
anywhere does not feel rounded enough do more.
And same for cheapy stainless and alu frames
use dremel grinding tools. 
Unless you plan to sell a frame why not make it
custom fit to your holding hand?
Just my ideas for my frames.
shoot on...,
ukj


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Sorry!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Yep I did the same, made a fantastic sling even better


----------

